

Eigenfaces, for Facial Recognition - sew
http://jeremykun.wordpress.com/2011/07/27/eigenfaces/

======
simonster
Eigenfaces do not work very well for face recognition outside of constrained
environments. (In fact, no algorithm can beat people even in images where the
faces themselves have been cropped out.) See <http://vis-
www.cs.umass.edu/lfw/results.html>

